# Some 63 Stingrays May - December



## vastingray (Mar 14, 2021)

Here’s a few 63 Stingrays May-December this is four sets from a few years ago since then added a few more for a total of 26 definitely my favorite stingray


----------



## fatbike (Mar 16, 2021)

A disease, nice herd.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 17, 2021)

fatbike said:


> A disease,




A lot of us have that disease, just not the cure.


vastingray said:


> a total of 26 definitely my favorite stingray




Real nice vastingray, would you consider adopting a 52 year father of 2? Oh yea and my wife as well?


----------



## fatbike (Mar 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A lot of us have that disease, just not the cure.
> 
> 
> Real nice vastingray, would you consider adopting a 52 year father of 2? Oh yea and my wife as well?


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 17, 2021)

Nice Tom


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 17, 2021)

wait.....WHAT?


----------

